# VIKA Folding Workbench



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

So I bought one of these folding work tables and, I gotta say, I freakin love it. 

I have incredibly limited space so I need tables which fold up but are very stable. I use black & decker workmates a whole lot too and love them. 

Setting this table up and collapsing it involves catches, little buttons, slide this thing or that, a little cumbersome. But it is incredibly stable, there's a useful little tray to hold stuff, its easy to clamp workpieces down to the surface because the decking underneath for the scaffold option - it levels out the surface so clamps catch really well where ever you set them up.

It also has a three outlet power strip which connects via the female end of most extension cords. 

I'm going to get 2-3 more. 

Vika 2-in-1 Workbench and Scaffold - Model# 21010 - Amazon.com


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

gideon said:


> So I bought one of these folding work tables and, I gotta say, I freakin love it.
> 
> I have incredibly limited space so I need tables which fold up but are very stable. I use black & decker workmates a whole lot too and love them.
> 
> ...


Nice find Gideon:thumbsup: I've been on the lookout for a small, sturdy bench I can throw in the truck and take to the jobsite... Looks like it will fill the bill for me too.:yes:


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice! I was just browsing local dirt mall trying to find some kind of card table or something to scavenge hardware from to make a portable bench. This is waaayyy better. Thanks for posting!

WCT


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought one of these Vika tables my local Costco about a month ago for $99. I don't know if they are still available. I also purchased another folding worktable for $49 at Costco that I like better. It's not as heavy duty, but folds and unfolds in less than 30 seconds. Here's a link to it on Amazon:
Keter 17182239 Folding Work Table - Amazon.com 

This is the same table I purchased at Costco a few months ago, but When I was there a few days ago I noticed the clamps had changed with a couple of hold down clamps included and adjustable height legs. 

The Vika table is nice and works well as a short scaffold also, but the convenience of the Keter table makes it my first choice in a light weight portable work table.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I was reading reviews on the keter - they are terrible. I kept reading about broken parts and terrible customer service. so I use the B&D workmates instead.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The VIKA has 2 height adjustments? With some levelers, maybe make it height equal for a right TS table or an outfeed table?








 







.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> The VIKA has 2 height adjustments? With some levelers, maybe make it height equal for a right TS table or an outfeed table?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are two heights but not tall enough for an outfeed table. That would be awesome if it did that...

The tallest is stands is about 32". It reduces for scaffold mode. 

I've been using this table constantly since it arrived and its been great. Having that power strip built in is so useful.


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry if I stepped on your toes and had another opinion. 
I'm glad your happy with the Vika, but one of my points was it can be bought for much less at Costco. As far as reviews of any product, real world experience may very. I'm big on reviews also, but I still think the Keter is a great portable table at less than half the price of the Vika . I don't consider the Workmate to be a table or a workbench. It's small size limits it's useablity for me.

To each his own.



gideon said:


> I was reading reviews on the keter - they are terrible. I kept reading about broken parts and terrible customer service. so I use the B&D workmates instead.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol COME ON! keter? For real? Your being bias cause you own it. I'm a tools salesman and woodworker and sawyer. Keter is a simple contraption that offers what clamps?? I have given demos on both and the Vika table offers wayy more stability, ease of use and options. Even the outlets make the difference and the double sided table is awesome and the folding up process. And the table is bigger!


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

Ibangwood I agree with what you say about the Vika, but I do own both and I know when i want a quick work surface I don't go to the Vika first. Once I setup the Vika I tend to leave it up. It's not quickly and easily setup and taken down. The Keter does not provide a heavy duty work surface like the Vika, but I can set it up, use it as a glue up surface and then knock it down and park my car in the garage. I'm sure you are an experienced woodworker, but for me if I have a choice I prefer a worktable that provides hold down and clamps as opposed to a power strip. I have plenty of power outlets in my shop.

The Vika is a good solid portable workbench, but not light or easily portable. The Keter is a quick setup/knock down work table that is light, easily portable, and inexpensive. I can use it to hold my tools on the driveway while I work on my car or truck, or set it up next to the BBQ to hold stuff while I smoke some ribs or a brisket. Plus it comes in handy in the shop!

The Vika reminds me of the Little Giant ladder I bought after a salesman demo'ed all the great things it could do, but once I got it home and had to haul it upstairs a few times to access my attic, I quickly went back to using my 6 foot aluminum step ladder whenever possible.The thing weighs to much to be easily portable.

To each his own.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Wish I could have gotten the vika for $99. sheesh. the costco near me didn't have them.

I looked at the keter but I need heavier than that and a more flexible clamping set up than it offers. So I use the B&D workmates. I swear by those. It makes certain operations like routing channels in long board edges nice and easy among other things. 

The reviews on the keter were also a major factor. When ever I'm looking at tools, most things, I sort the worst reviews first to see what the real cons are to the product. Amid the usual angry people who didn't read something, there are people sharing some real useful information.


----------

